# Scam order



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Got this today. For all the newbees

""Hello
Good morning, please i do need 1000 pieces of t-shirt adult small size
and email me total amount and plus the shipping charges. and i will
give you my credit card for the payment
Size: Adult small size
Color:WHITE
50/50% Cotton(50/50 cotton/Dry Blend poly)
Brand: Gildan
Quantity:1000Pcs.

Thank you


"

Broken English, one size, no printing (which violates your trade agreement btw), and why would they even come to you? 

Do not pass GO, Do not collect on this. It is a scam


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I get a couple of those a week.


----------



## Cony (May 11, 2015)

I think there was someone on the forum who asked them for the card no. and reported it to the bank. Turned out it was stolen. Did you get this in email? I was curious were are they from. Their IP should be in the email header, if they don't use a proxy.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Cony said:


> I think there was someone on the forum who asked them for the card no. and reported it to the bank. Turned out it was stolen. Did you get this in email? I was curious were are they from. Their IP should be in the email header, if they don't use a proxy.


 I think it was TYGERON That said that. I asked if anyone else was getting these. Seems like most of the email addresses are the free ones so they can change them regularly.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have taken card numbers and called the issuer and told them it was stolen then called the 'customer' back to tell him that we reported him.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm getting more phone scams than email lately. mostly the ones where the say I'm a year late on payment for an online listing. right off the bat, If caller ID doesn't have their company name, don't even give them your first name let alone anything else. They collect info so they can keep calling back under diffen't names and sound more legit. I had one recently where the call ID said my company name?????impressive.... Some times I even can recognize the voice. I have one lady that has given me the same personal name for a few different Types of biz.s like working cap. cash advances. She's not keeping very good notes.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Printor said:


> I'm getting more phone scams than email lately. mostly the ones where the say I'm a year late on payment for an online listing. right off the bat, If caller ID doesn't have their company name, don't even give them your first name let alone anything else. They collect info so they can keep calling back under diffen't names and sound more legit. I had one recently where the call ID said my company name?????impressive.... Some times I even can recognize the voice. I have one lady that has given me the same personal name for a few different Types of biz.s like working cap. cash advances. She's not keeping very good notes.


It's gotten so bad this year with auto dialed calls for seo, cash advance, merchant processing and "Julie from Google.." that I set up an auto attendant that answers the phone and then prompts them to press 1 for our hours of operation and address and 2 to place and order or for customer service.

It immediately stopped the auto dialed sales calls. I was a bit worried at first that it would turn off potential customers but it was a completely unwarranted fear.

For the first month using it I would check the call logs a couple times a day to make sure we weren't turning away any customers and it hasn't happened.

The auto dialers aren't smart enough to press 2.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Just got this one, sounds fishy?

Hi,
I will like to make printing and design works on below:


Billboards:
Image Area 15' x 50'
Total Printed Area :16' x 51'


Banners:
8ft x 35ft Vinyl Banner


NB :By the way do have T Shirts or can special order them ?.




Could you please let me know which of these above you work on
so I can proceed with the size and designs as well.


What payment do you accept ?. Waiting to your advice asap.


Regards
Mr Jason Moore
#316 550 4260


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Printor said:


> What payment do you accept ?. Waiting to your advice asap.


That's when you say "Good ole U.S greenbacks is the only payment we accept".


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, also been receiving emails with "inquiries" along with a ZIP attached


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

We had the EXACT request not more than 3 days ago. Claimed his name was Dave Smith and then when he called he sounded VERY foreign. Anyways, I humored him and told him the total pricing and then gave him the number to contact our accounting to department to set-up an account with us. Never heard from him again.

"Title: Blank Tee Shirts
From: David Smith
Email: [email protected]
Content: I will like to know if you do sell some plain t shirts from the brand below and email me with the price per shirt,i don't want anything
printed on them,

Brand Gildan Or Hanes

All Size:Adult small

Color:700 Black T-shirts & 700 White T-shirts

Quantities:1400

Texture:50/50

waiting for your reply with the total price for them and Also do you ship through the U.S.A..."


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Printavo said:


> Yeah, also been receiving emails with "inquiries" along with a ZIP attached



Watch out for that one. I have a friend who opened one of those and had his whole hard drive encrypted and held hostage.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

headfirst said:


> Watch out for that one. I have a friend who opened one of those and had his whole hard drive encrypted and held hostage.



To add to this, I just read about how a new virus is spreading to POS systems via email attachments. The article described people checking email on the device used for the POS and opening the virus/attachment which was a zip file. The virus harvests credit card info etc. 

A good reminder to either not check email on one's POS device or not open attachments while using it.


----------



## BrianB (Feb 25, 2009)

Printor said:


> Just got this one, sounds fishy?
> 
> Hi,
> I will like to make printing and design works on below:
> ...


Just got this exact email word for word.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

At least he put a little effort into making it sound different.


----------



## Minnesota (Jun 6, 2015)

We got this too....

Dear Customer,
To whom it may concern,

My name is Mr.Roy Fernandez and i want to make a inquiry of some
Banner,the type of banner i will like from you is vinyl and the size i
want is 32"x60" with grommet on the banner.I want this Message on the
banner is (IT SHALL COME TO PASS ).Kindly get me some price
for a Quantity of 100 banners and please advise me the Payment method
you do accept and also how long will it take you before getting me
those banners for pickup to be Schedule.Please advice to my email as
soon as you received this email.Thank You Very Much.

Thank You.
Mr.Roy Fernandez


We then asked them to give us their number, they did  it was 707-266-9221

My wife called them, and it was an answering machine.

He called us back, real strong accident

We tried to get him to tell us some information, but when we said we wanted him to mail us a certified check, he hung up 

Hope this helps some people to catch theses bastards


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

If he wants 1000 pieces of t-shirts then you should oblige. Get out your scissors and start cutting up a tee!

Sent from my D6708 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

This ones new...... to us....










*Online Banking Security **Notice* Navy Federal Security Zone








Dear Customer, Due to concerns, for the safety and integrity of the Navy Federal Credit Union we have issued this warning message.

It has come to our attention that your Navy Federal Credit Union information needs to be updated as part of our continuing commitment to protect your account in this year 2015 and to reduce the instance of fraud on our website. If you could please take 2-5 minutes out of your online experience and update your personal records you will not run into any future problems with the online service. Once you have updated your account records your Navy Federal Credit Union service will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Click here www.navyfederal.org to start the verification process If your account information is not updated within 48 hours then your ability to access your account will become restricted. Thank you.
We apologize for any inconvenience. Products & Services • FAQs • Mobile Banking • Contact Us Please do not reply to this email. This email is being sent from Navy Federal Credit Union at PO Box 3000, Merrifield, VA 22119-3000. For contact information, or if you have any questions about this email, please click here or call us at 1-888-842-6328.














Equal Housing Lender | APY= Annual Percentage Yield | APR= Annual Percentage Rate. © 2015 Navy Federal Credit Union. All rights reserved. Message and data rates may apply. Terms and Conditions are available. NFCU 33498-M (8-14) *Federally insured by NCUA.* Privacy Policy Follow Us:


----------



## NYCasual (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, definitely you should do it.


----------



## BrianB (Feb 25, 2009)

Printor said:


> Just got this one, sounds fishy?
> 
> Hi,
> I will like to make printing and design works on below:
> ...



Got this email a few days ago:

Waiting to your responds asap.
Regards,
Mr Jason Moore


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Printor said:


> This ones new...... to us....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, got that one as well, been a member for 15 years and noticed it for fake immediately and reported it but these thieves are crafty and some people will get suckered in. You have to be careful. I think that stupid padlock gave it away instantly


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm not a member and they still tried me


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

No one said they were bright )


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I got one where the guy said he wanted to order 700 T-shirts that said "Happy 7th Birthday Billy." I couldn't help thinking that Billy was going to have one hell of a party for a 7 year old kid. You'd have to rent an arena for that many people.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

*Dear Customer,

This is to confirm that one or more of your parcels has been shipped.
Shipment Label is attached to this email.

Kind regards,
Ricky Carpenter,
Sr. Station Manager.
*
Just got this one. Attached was a zip file. My antivirus software said the IP was in Moscow? Not sure what their angle is, maybe just to hack for info?
shouldn't the package have the label on the box?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Printor said:


> *Dear Customer,
> 
> This is to confirm that one or more of your parcels has been shipped.
> Shipment Label is attached to this email.
> ...


Smart move, getting you to click on the attachment to open it is their goal and can be really dangerous to your computer system and your financial/personal information....I'm actually surprised that people still will unzip those files!


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm just curious, we do sell blanks, but they are blanks manufactured for us. If I were to get one of these emails asking for blanks, and they wanted to pay us, how do they make money? Because we only start production _after_ they pay. This is assuming they don't send any attachments.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

Printor said:


> This ones new...... to us....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The scammers who are native English speakers are the hardest to identify. We had some people who claimed that they were the security department for GoDaddy and they said that someone had just made an unauthorized purchase with my account. Then they said that they needed to verify that I am in fact the administrator because they had to personally tell the administrator. They asked for one of the 2 GoDaddy identifier numbers, I forget which one, but that set off alarm bells because GoDaddy normally asked for the other one when they called me. From what I understand, somehow these scammers managed to hack into a part of the GoDaddy database and found almost enough information to sound like the real deal.


----------



## laserthom (Apr 11, 2016)

Your scammer is still at it. He contacted me a few days ago
His email is below for me to contact his shipping company.....REALLY....a hotmail address for a International shipping company??? 
watch out for that 702 area code and his thick barely understandable accent.

"Hello Smith,

Thanks for the quote.The order is going to ship over to one my shops in Austria and below is the full address to where the order is going to.I want you to go ahead and email Air Way Shipping Company on [email protected] or [email protected] and get the shipping costs from them and the contact person is Called Mr.Chris Webb.Below stated is the delivery address:

Delivery Address:
Landstraße 17 - 25, Passage 
Linz, 4020 Linz, Austria

I want you to go ahead and email the shippers with your pick up location address,quantities of the items,Delivery address which i stated above.Please go ahead and email them and as soon as soon as you hear back from the freight company add the freight cost to the cost of the goods and e-mail me back the final cost so i can proceed and make the full payment with my visa card for you to place the order and when it is ready the shippers will come and pick it up.

Thanks
Mark White"


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

This is just my ''Favorite one'' from today. not an order....but funny... like they wouldn't open it..... and they would just ship millions of $ in cash to me.

ATTENTION:

I am David Wilson Head of Inspection Unit United Nations Inspection Agency in Harts field-Jackson International Airport Atlanta, Georgia. During our investigation, I discovered An abandoned shipment through a Diplomat from United Kingdom which was transferred from JF Kennedy Airport. To our facility here in Atlanta, and when scanned it revealed an undisclosed sum of money in 2 Metal Trunk Boxes weighing approximately 110kg each. The consignment was abandoned because the Content was not properly declared by the consignee as money rather it was declared as personal Effect/classified document to either avoid diversion by the Shipping Agent or confiscation by the relevant authorities.

The diplomat's inability to pay for Non Inspection fees among other things are the reason why the consignment is delayed and abandoned. By my assessment, each of the boxes contains about $4M or more. They are still left in the airport storage facility till today. The Consignments like I said are two metal trunk boxes weighing about 110kg each (Internal dimension: W61 x H156 x D73 (cm) effective Capacity: 680 L) Approximately. The details of the consignment including your name and email on the official document from United Nations' office in London where the shipment was tagged as personal effects/classified document is still available with us. As it stands now, you have to reconfirm your Full name, Phone Number, full address so I can cross-check and see if it corresponds with the one on the official documents.

It is now left to you to decide if you still need the consignment or allow us repatriate it back to UK (place of origin) as we were instructed. Like I did say again, the shipper abandoned it and ran away most importantly because he gave a false declaration, he could not pay for the yellow tag, he could not secure a valid non inspection document(s), etc. I am ready to assist you in any way I can for you to get back this packages provided you will also give me something out of it (financial gratification). You can either come in person, or you engage the services of a secure shipping/delivery Company/agent that will provide the necessary security. That is required to deliver the package to your doorstep or the destination of your choice. I need all the guarantee that I can get from you before I can get involved in this project.

Mr. David Wilson
Head Officer-in-Charge
Administrative Service Inspection Unit


----------



## 4 the Team (May 31, 2013)

Got an email last month for blank t-shirts from Dave Smith. Knew it was a scam, but was interested in how it was done. I gave him a quote. He emailed me the shipping address and said he would call me with his card number. I Google the address and it was an empty house that was for sale in Pennsylvania. Got the phone call and caller ID showed it to be from Tampa Florida. Card number given was for a guy in New Mexico. I called my local police. They were going to notify the card holder and have some fun with the thieves.


----------

